# silver birch



## wardroom (17 Jul 2011)

I have a few new logs of silver birch about 1 foot long by 8/10 inches wide, I really would like to know how long will it take until the wood is ready to turn. Never used silver birch any tips would be good thanks.


----------



## nev (19 Jul 2011)

ive just found some in my firewood pile, (smaller branches admittedly 4") which has been outside in all weathers for about a year, and after storing in the shed for a few weeks they're still a little green, but great to turn. i imagine if your logs were stored properly under cover a year or so should do it. or alternatively if bowls are the intended target turn roughly to shape whilst wet to bout an inch thick, then go for the store in newspaper or plastic/ paper bag method, or even microwave. (search the forum, you'll find plenty of (differing)opinions.) to reduce drying time.
hth


----------



## greybeard (24 Jul 2011)

Two thoughts.....

1 - silver birch has a reputation for rotting very quickly, so however long you decide to keep the logs checking them regularly for signs of rot (goes very spongy/soft)

2 - don't forget that real turners don't do waiting very well, so have a go at some green turning just for fun while the rest is drying!

IMHO it tends to be one of the rather more boring woods, I mean it lacks colour/contrast/etc. However, IME attempts at assisted spalting often end up rotting the wood....maybe it's a natural for treen?!


----------



## PsyMan (26 Jul 2011)

I almost always put down the chainsaw, load up the bandsaw and get to work while the tree is still hanging on for dear life to an inch or so thick for bowls, then let them dry a lot quicker for a second turn in a few weeks/months time. This time I decided to go half way with some lovely logs of cherry and seal them up after bandsawing with some PVA, bad news is that I left them in the shed during a bit of a hot spell and all 4 blanks split to high heaven. 

Lesson learned, now using brick paint for the end grain and storing UNDER the shed where the wind can blow over them and are a lot cooler, fingers crossed this time. Hate it when you lose nice wood but still, its all a learning curve. Probably be an idea to invest in some decent sealer too I sup[pose instead of improvising from random tins on the shelf.


----------

